# Help me get Troy Sanders hair!



## Veldar (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey all, I've got hair like this






But I want hair like this 





Do I just stop using conditionar?

Cheers Sam.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 10, 2014)

Go on tour and don't shower... The whole time


----------



## Leuchty (Feb 10, 2014)

Hair wax.


----------



## Veldar (Feb 10, 2014)

cwhitey2 said:


> Go on tour and don't shower... The whole time


 
But then I'd smell 



CYBERSYN said:


> Hair wax.


 
Anything cheaper/takes less time in the morning?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 10, 2014)

Troy actually graduated from a hair stylist school, but yeah I second hair wax or maybe some moose.


----------



## Veldar (Feb 10, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Troy actually graduated from a hair stylist school, but yeah I second hair wax or maybe some moose.


 
Really? Wow I had no idea, would I still be able to headband If I used the hair wax?


----------



## Leuchty (Feb 10, 2014)

Veldar said:


> But then I'd smell
> 
> 
> 
> Anything cheaper/takes less time in the morning?



Really? 

Dont wash your hair for 3-5 days.

Seriously though, it takes about 10 seconds to do.


----------



## Veldar (Feb 10, 2014)

CYBERSYN said:


> Really?
> 
> Dont wash your hair for 3-5 days.
> 
> Seriously though, it takes about 10 seconds to do.


 
I can not wash my hair, I'll see how that goes and would the hair wax work if I headband?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 10, 2014)

Veldar said:


> I can no wash my hair, I'll see how that goes and would the hair wax work if I headband?


By headband do you mean headbang? If so yes, just don't use too much or you'll be spending the whole day washing the stuff out.


----------



## Veldar (Feb 10, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> By headband do you mean headbang? If so yes, just don't use too much or you'll be spending the whole day washing the stuff out.


 
Whoops yeah, I'm multitasking.


----------



## jbab (Feb 10, 2014)

Don't comb/brush it and let it air dry. If I were you I would still wash it every two or three days though haha


----------



## Heroin (Feb 11, 2014)

his hair just looks incredibly unkept 

try getting it cut to around that length (shoulders?), parting it in the middle-ish and blow dry it without brushing to give it a "shaggy" look

keep in mind your hair textures might not be the same so it might not look "exact"


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Super bed head


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 11, 2014)

When I read the thread title I thought you wanted a sample of Troy's actual hair.


----------



## patata (Feb 11, 2014)

This will help your hair stay on the same ''form'' you will make after shower.It's like a hair gel but not glossy/strong.


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2014)

Grass is always greener. I've got more of the latter and wish I had the former. 

Cosign the mentions of wax. Maybe sure you put it in while your hair's still wet and don't overdo it.


----------



## Murmel (Feb 11, 2014)

Hate to break it to you dude, but your hair is probably never gonna look like that.
The second guy obviously doesn't have straight hair to begin with, it's not all about 'not showering and using product'. If your hair isn't a certain way to being with it's not going to happen.

Something you could try is beating the shit out of your hair with hairspray and stuff, stop brushing and using conditioner too. I recommend trying heavy, water resistant pomade in your hair and then shower. It's gonna remain in your hair for quite a few washes unless you use dishsoap (and probably after that). It'll look kinda gross and slick before you've showered, but afterwards it gives a bedhead effect.
In the end, you'll probably realise it's not doable with your hair though.

It's kinda like people who have typical east Asian hair can't pull off hair like this because their hair won't lay down unless quite long.
I know because I'm one of the cursed.






Asian hair = spiky and coarse.

Those who have wavy or slightly curly hair are generally the blessed ones when it comes to hairstyles.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 11, 2014)

^Basically what I was thinking. If your hair is pin straight and thin, it's gonna be very hard to get that look, which by my guess requires thick, wavy hair.


----------



## stevexc (Feb 11, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> ^Basically what I was thinking. If your hair is pin straight and thin, it's gonna be very hard to get that look, which by my guess requires thick, wavy hair.



Can speak from experience that the inverse at least is true - I've got thick as hell wavy hair and I can do the Troy Sanders style. But the long straight thin metal hair? Nope. I can straighten it, but as soon as I perspire it waves up again quickly.

I cannot see thin straight hair behaving like how mine does on a normal basis.


----------



## Veldar (Feb 11, 2014)

jbab said:


> Don't comb/brush it and let it air dry. If I were you I would still wash it every two or three days though haha


 
I'm giving that a go.



BlackMastodon said:


> When I read the thread title I thought you wanted a sample of Troy's actual hair.


 
Well if you have one I woulden't say no.....



Randy said:


> Grass is always greener. I've got more of the latter and wish I had the former.
> 
> Cosign the mentions of wax. Maybe sure you put it in while your hair's still wet and don't overdo it.


 
Of course I allways want something if I don't have it, I'll get some wax soon and give it a go.



Murmel said:


> Hate to break it to you dude, but your hair is probably never gonna look like that.
> The second guy obviously doesn't have straight hair to begin with, it's not all about 'not showering and using product'. If your hair isn't a certain way to being with it's not going to happen.
> 
> Something you could try is beating the shit out of your hair with hairspray and stuff, stop brushing and using conditioner too. I recommend trying heavy, water resistant pomade in your hair and then shower. It's gonna remain in your hair for quite a few washes unless you use dishsoap (and probably after that). It'll look kinda gross and slick before you've showered, but afterwards it gives a bedhead effect.
> ...


 
Well I know that I wasn't going to look exactly the same, but I might as well give it a go.


----------



## vilk (Feb 13, 2014)

First of all, if your hair is anything like mine not washing it will make it be more patted down and greasy. If you want it to stand up and be frizzy you should probably try to find a shampoo that leaves it totally bone dry. maybe even just plain soap. 

Also, your hair is much longer. The weight is pulling it straight. Cutting it shorter will let it stand up more, if it even can. 

But honestly, just looking at your hair and looking at his makes me feel that it's probably impossible. Unless you know like some kind of perming expert who can perm it like ~2% or something.

Also I dunno if you blow dry your hair, but it would be better to wind dry it. Drive around in the car really fast with the windows down. Try not to crash.


----------



## Pat_tct (Feb 13, 2014)

for those kinda looks Andrew W.K. once said (not the exact words):
Don't wash your hair every day.
go a week without washing. your hair will adjust and not get greasy as fast as they do if you wash them every day or every second day.
it may take a while but it will bring back the natural volume in your hair.

or something to that extent.


----------



## Mike (Feb 13, 2014)

I used to have that strap. I hated that thing it was way too stiff. I too thought that you wanted to acquire his actual hair and thought about an elaborate scheme involving two donkeys, nair, a Russian man named Boris, and a DiGiorno pizza.




Use wax.


my post is relevant because it is off topic.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 13, 2014)

Murmel said:


> Those who have wavy or slightly curly hair are generally the blessed ones when it comes to hairstyles.


Maybe, but we pay for it with ###### knots, AGES to untangle the mess, hair that won't stay in a ponytail, and... /rant


----------



## Murmel (Feb 13, 2014)

^
Which is why you tie it in a knot and not a ponytail. I'd still have all those annoyances over my straight hair


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 13, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> Maybe, but we pay for it with ###### knots, AGES to untangle the mess, hair that won't stay in a ponytail, and... /rant


My hair is a nightmare to get straight too, black hair can be a pain to get manageable.


----------



## kamello (Feb 14, 2014)

Murmel said:


> Those who have wavy or slightly curly hair are generally the blessed ones when it comes to hairstyles.




sorry for the little thread hijack, but man, any idea on a good haircut?, mine is like that, shoulder lenght, and I hate it


----------



## Veldar (Feb 14, 2014)

2 days without brushing/shampoo/conditioner and it's starting to come along, sort of....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 14, 2014)

I have dreads... As a pro at not brushing one's hair I'd say that's exactly how you achieve that look...

 @ tangles... Nappy hair is NOT a game...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 14, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> @ tangles... Nappy hair is NOT a game...


 Truth.


----------



## Murmel (Feb 14, 2014)

kamello said:


> sorry for the little thread hijack, but man, any idea on a good haircut?, mine is like that, shoulder lenght, and I hate it



Just look at your face and headshape and then head to google and see if you find anything you like. Or go to a good barber and let him do his thing.


----------



## Basti (Feb 14, 2014)

I have that kind of hair. Don't worry, I'll enjoy it on your behalf


----------

